# WTS: SureFire M3T Combat light, Insight MRDS Tan, SureFire Knife



## Arrow 4 (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay time to clean out some more gear. I have the following I need to sell.

SureFire M3T Combat Light (Sales/demo sample) Perfect condition, no box $125.00
SureFire Delta Folding knife (Sales/demo sample) Some use $175 (Retails for $445.00)
Insight MRDS in Tan, 7MOA like new in box w/all accs. $350.00

Thanks


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just found this boxes for the SureFire light and knife digging through my garage, so they will ship in the original boxes.

Thanks


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll take the Surefire Delta if its still available.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry knives and lights are gone. I do still have the Insight MRDS...I'll lower the price to $300 shipped


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2012)

Does the MRDS come with a mount?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Does the MRDS come with a mount?


 Hey sorry for the late response, I just returned from a hunting trip...and yes the sight does come with a mount.

Thanks


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 9, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> Hey sorry for the late response, I just returned from a hunting trip...and yes the sight does come with a mount.
> 
> Thanks


Give me two weeks to get money, but I'll take it.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Nov 9, 2012)

No sweat, e-mail me at path@emergingtacticalsolutions.com if you would please.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 10, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> No sweat, e-mail me at path@emergingtacticalsolutions.com if you would please.


e-mail is headed your way. 
or
shot, out...


----------

